# Esky mashing - new Coleman Aust. Website



## RegBadgery (10/1/03)

The Coleman Australia website is up and running - features images and
specifications for their esky line (including what sounds like a
pretty impressive item - their "Xtreme" esky - keeps ice for 5 days
when surrounding temp is 32 degrees celcius).

http://www.colemanaustralia.com.au/default.aspx

cheers
reg


----------

